# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  День пожилых людей в стиле "Назад в СССР"

## Ирина Романенко

1 октября провели тематический ретро-вечер "Назад в СССР", посвященный международному дню пожилого человека. В фойе Дома культуры была оформлена выставка вещей и символики - "сделано в СССР", в духе тех лет стилизована комната и буфет. Первая часть программы - игровая: конкурсы и викторины о ценах и товарах, кинофильмах и песнях, о истории и географии СССР, плавно перетекли в концертную программу, в которой гости смогли насладиться песнями своей молодости и юности, песнями 60-70х годов.
Сценарий собирала из материалов набранных в различных источниках, в том числе и на этом форуме:

*Часть ПЕРВАЯ:*


Ностальгическая конкурсно-игровая программа

_(Музыка на выход и лейтмотив. «Мой адрес Советский Союз»)
_
ВЕД 1: Добрый день! Дорогие товарищи! Да, да вы не ослышались именно товарищи! Потому, что сегодня мы предлагаем вам совершить увлекательное путешествие, в страну, где бензин стоил дешевле газировки с сиропом!!!
Мы предлагаем Вам вновь вернуться в СССР! Побывать на празднике воспоминаний и ностальгии… Окунутся в золотое время!
_
(звучит гимн СССР)_

ВЕД 2: Да, была когда-то такая великая держава. И все мы, живущие сегодня, хотим мы того или нет, неразрывно с ней связаны. Все мы родом оттуда, и просто не имеем права забывать об этом.

ВЕД 1: Куда ушла страна с названьем СССР,
             Где каждый был кому-нибудь пример,
             Где верили и спорили порой до хрипоты,
             Но для друзей хватало душевной теплоты

 ВЕД 2:Где дефицит, проблемы, везде, куда ни глянь,
             А детвора гуляла без страха и без нянь.

ВЕД 1: В ней было много странного, нелепого порой,
             Но взрослые и дети гордились той страной.
             На СССР сегодня давайте бросим взгляд,
             По-доброму, по-детски, оглянемся назад!

ВЕД 2: Дорогие товарищи! Мы приглашаем вас, отправиться в ностальгическое путешествие по стране развитого социализма! 

ВЕД 1: Дефицит, длинные очереди, и, конечно же, смешные цены, вот отличительные черты советской торговли. Подумать только, за 5 000 можно было купить автомобиль «Жигули», за 10 000  «Волга».

ВЕД 2: А за 15 000 можно было получить 15 лет с конфискацией имущества. Но не будем о грустном, давайте лучше вместе вспомним и посмеемся над ценами прошлого. 

_(на фоне песни «Нет я не плачу и не рыдаю»)_

ВЕД 1:  Итак, товарищи! Мы начинаем наш аукцион советских цен. Победители получат самые настоящие Советские  деньги, на которые можно отовариться в нашем буфете.

ВЕД 1: В стране развитого социализма всегда можно было приобрести  синюю курицу по цене 2 рубля 50 копеек, а, сколько в то время стоил упитанный цыпленок бройлера? Ваши варианты? (3 руб. 20 коп)

ВЕД 2: Говядина 1 категории обходилась советским гражданам по цене 1 рубль 80 копеек за килограмм, а сколько стоила колбаса «Докторская» которую делали из этой говядины?  (2 руб. 20 коп)

ВЕД 1: Вопрос специально для мужчин, в любом советском магазине можно было приобрести бутылку пива по цене 35 копеек, а сколько стоила пол-литровая бутылка водки которая в народе называлась "коленвал" (3 руб. 62 коп.)

ВЕД 2: Килограмм сахара стоил 78 копеек, сколько же стоила соль? (6 копеек)

ВЕД 1: А что можно было купить на 1 коп? (стакан  газводы без сиропа, спички.)
А на 2 коп? (позвонить из телефона-автомата)
3 копейки стоила? (газвода с сиропом, тетрадь, проезд в трамвае)
А 5 коп? (булочка – сайка, проезд в метро, автобусе, троллейбусе)

ВЕД 2: Молочное мороженое в эти годы стоило 10 коп, а сколько стоило  эскимо  (22 коп)
А сколько стоил лотерейный билет? (30 коп)

ВЕД 1: Самый сложный вопрос: как можно было потратить 56 коп? (купить американский доллар)

ВЕД 2:  120 руб. составляла зарплата  инженера, а чему равнялась 
обычная  стипендия студента советского ВУЗа?  (40 руб.)

ВЕД 1: Поздравляем товарищи! Вы прекрасно ориентируйтесь в ценах прошлого.
Ну, что ж, а мы, продолжаем. Пришло время вспомнить о старом кино. О тех добрых, наивных и благородных фильмах можно рассказывать очень много. 

ВЕД 2:  А сколько в этих фильмах фраз, ставших крылатыми! Предлагаем их вспомнить. Мы называем фразу, вы – фильм, в котором она прозвучала.

_(Проводится аукцион «Крылатые фразы» на фоне песни «Счастье вдруг»)_
•	Тебя посодют, а ты не воруй – «Берегись автомобиля»
•	Караул, хулиганы зрения лишают!— «Джентльмены удачи»
•	Жить хорошо! А хорошо жить еще лучше! – «Кавказская пленница»
•	Будете у нас на Колыме, милости просим – «Бриллиантовая рука»
•	Какая же гадость эта ваша заливная рыба! – «Ирония судьбы или с лёгким паром»
•	Я требую продолжения банкета! – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
•	Огласите весь список, пжалста! – «Операция Ы и другие приключения Шурика»
•	Вот так всегда: работаешь, работаешь, а потом – бац! – вторая смена – «Большая перемена»
•	Кто возьмет билетов пачку, тот получит водокачку – «Бриллиантовая рука»
•	Красота – это страшная сила! – «Весна»
•	Долой предрассудки! Женщина – она тоже человек! – «Белое солнце пустыни»
•	Зря сидите, до следующей весны квартир не предвидится! – «Девчата»
•	Эй, гражданина! Ты туда не ходи, ты сюда ходи! А то снег башка попадет… — «Джентльмены удачи»
•	Танцуют все! – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
•	Комсомолка, спортсменка и просто красавица! – «Кавказская пленница»
•	Извините, что помешал вам деньги прятать!– «Любовь и голуби»

ВЕД 1: Чего греха таить, умели наши советские режиссеры снимать на века.  А давайте-ка еще пробежимся по песням, которые благодаря фильмам стали поистине народными.

ВЕД 2:  Мы называем фразу из песни, вы – фильм, в котором она прозвучала.

•	И улыбка, без сомненья, вдруг коснется ваших глаз – «Карнавальная ночь»
•	В темно-синем лесу, где трепещут осины – «Бриллиантовая рука»
•	Счастье вдруг в тишине постучалось в двери – «Иван Васильевич меняет профессию»
•	Когда весна придет, не знаю – «Весна на Заречной улице»
•	Ваше благородие, госпожа удача – «Белое солнце пустыни»
•	Каким ты был, таким остался – «Кубанские казаки»
•	Если у вас нету тети – «Ирония судьбы…»
•	Огней так много золотых – «Дело было в Пенькове»
•	Усталость забыта – «Новые приключения неуловимых»
•	На речном песочке я Марусю встретил – «Свадьба в Малиновке»

ВЕД 1: Говорят, что песня- это связующая нить поколений. 
Техника в наше время идет вперед. И все больше народ 
поет песни не под баян, а в караоке. Современно! А 
ведь песни- то все равно старые, любимые поем, песни 
ваших лет. 

ВЕД 2: Мы уверенны, что и сейчас ваши голоса не
утратили своей красоты, нежности и чистоты. А чтобы 
убедится в этом, нам надо вспомнить и спеть любимые 
песни.
_
(Аукцион «Любимые песни»)_

Ой… цветет калина
Там… где клен шумит
У леса на опушке

ВЕД 1: Молодцы, поёте просто замечательно.

ВЕД 2: Мы благодарим вас за такие душевные песни.
И коль сегодня праздник, то давайте от души повеселимся, ведь праздник, это не  только песни, но и пляски! Приготовьтесь! Начинаем  перепляс!

А какие веселые, звонкие частушки вы знаете?!  Заведем озорной перезвон частушек?
_
(Исполнение частушек)_

ВЕД 1: После такой замечательной музыкальной паузы я хочу предложить нашим дамам еще один конкурс. Согласны участвовать? Хорошо. Приглашаю 5 желающих.
Вам наугад предстоит вытянуть рецепт. В каждом перечислены основные ингредиенты всем известных блюд и выпечки. Нужно угадать правильно и быстро! 

_(Конкурс «Рецепт»)_
1-й рецепт: 3 стакана молока, 2 стакана муки, 2 яйца, 25 г сливочного масла, 0,5 ч. ложки сахара, 0,5 ч. ложки соли, мясной фарш.(блинчики с мясом)
2-й рецепт: 50 гр. дрожжей, 1/2 ч.л. соли, 1 стакан молока, 2 ст. ложки сахара, 200 гр. мягкого маргарина, ~3.5 ст. муки, яблочное повидло .(пирожки с яблоками)
3-й рецепт: капуста квашенная, огурцы солёные, лук, морковь отварная, свёкла отварная, картофель отварной, зелёный горошек, подсолнечное масло. (винегрет)
4-й рецепт: яйцо варёное, лук репчатый, морковь отварная, свёкла отварная, картофель отварной, майонез, сельдь иваси. 
(селёдка под шубой)
5-й рецепт: майонез, лук, морковь отварная, яйцо варёное, картофель отварной, зелёный горошек, говядина отварная или колбаса докторская.(салат "Оливье")

ВЕД 2: Еда в СССР была больше, чем еда. После голодных послевоенных лет возможность не просто добыть пропитание, а порадовать семью и гостей чем-то вкусным и оригинальным, превратило домашнюю кулинарию в творчество. Да, ассортимент на прилавках магазинов был скуден. Но в СССР было то, что трудно объяснить живущим в мире изобилия – искусство добывания дефицита.
А мы продолжаем проверять нашу память. Вашему вниманию предлагается  историко - географическая викторина.

ВЕД 1: 1.Назовите год образования СССР.  (1922 Вы ответили правильно.) Договор об образовании СССР был утвержден 30 декабря 1922 года на I-ом Всесоюзном съезде Советов.

ВЕД 2:  2.Назовите столицу СССР.  (Москва Вы ответили правильно.)
Столицей СССР была Москва - политический, промышленный, научный и культурный центр страны.

ВЕД 1: 3.С каких слов начинался гимн Советского Союза, который стал официально использоваться с 1944 года?
(Союз нерушимый республик свободных Сплотила навеки Великая Русь... Вы ответили правильно).

С 15 марта 1944 года стал официально использоваться гимн, слова к которому написали С. В. Михалков и Г. А. Эль-Регистан, музыку - А. В. Александров. Он начинался словами: "Союз нерушимый республик свободных Сплотила навеки Великая Русь."

ВЕД 2: 4.Через сколько часовых поясов простиралась территория СССР? 
(11 Правильный ответ). Территория СССР находилась в 11 часовых поясах: от Чукотки на востоке до Калининградской области на западе.

ВЕД 1: 5.Назовите самую длинную реку (без притоков), протекавшую по территории Советского Союза. 
(Лена. Вы ответили правильно.)
Самой длинной рекой СССР была Лена, ее длина - 4400 км. Волга - самая крупная река Европы - 3530 км, длина Амура - 2824 км, Оби - 3650 км. 

ВЕД 2: 6.Назовите самую высокую горную вершину СССР. 
(Пик Коммунизма. Вы ответили правильно)

Самой высокой горой в СССР был Пик Коммунизма высотой 7495 метров. Вторым по высоте был Пик Ленина - 7165 метров. Далее: Пик Победы - 7439 метров и Эльбрус - 5643 метра. 

ВЕД 1: 7.Правда ли, что согласно перепеси населения 1989 года, третьим народом по численности населения в СССР были белорусы? 
Да - Вы ответили неправильно. Правильный ответ Нет.

Третьим народом по численности после русских и украинцев были узбеки - более 16,5 млн.чел. Беларусы же находились на четвертом месте - чуть более 10 млн.чел. 

ВЕД 2: 8.Назовите количество фактических руководителей Советского Союза за всю его историю. 
(8. Вы ответили правильно).

За всю историю СССР им руководило 8 человек: Ленин, Сталин, Маленков, Хрущёв, Брежнев, Андропов, Черненко и Горбачёв. 

ВЕД 1: 9.Какой орган с 1937 по 1977 год считался коллективным главой СССР? 
(Верховный Совет СССР. Вы ответили правильно).

С 1924 по 1937 год коллективным главой Советского Союза был Всесоюзный съезд Советов, с 1937 по 1977 год - Верховный Совет СССР. Согласно Конституции 1977 года высшим органом государственной власти считался Съезд народных депутатов СССР. 
ВЕД 2: 10. Назовите год окончания существования Советского Союза. 
(1991г.  Вы ответили правильно).

25 декабря 1991 года президент СССР Михаил Горбачёв объявил о прекращении своей деятельности на этом посту «по принципиальным соображениям».
26 декабря Совет Республик Верховного Совета СССР принял декларацию о прекращении существования СССР в связи с образованием Содружества Независимых Государств.

ВЕД 1: Дорогие товарищи давайте поприветствуем наших победителей как подобает членам Советского общества – УРА товарищи!  УРА!

ВЕД 2:Не так просто в нашей теперешней реальности объяснить, из чего складывалась счастливая жизнь в СССР. Пожалуй, сегодня больше всего удивляет простота и открытость людей, которые могли помочь в трудную минуту. Любой чувствовал себя частью великой страны и важнее всего было вырасти Человеком. 

ВЕД 1: Именно светлая вера в человека и была залогом житейской радости. Чувства людей не зависят от технологий, а счастье не исчисляется деньгами. Можно долго спорить о том, хорошо или плохо было тогда. Но нельзя вычеркивать это время из памяти, из нашей молодости и жизни.

ВЕД 2:Жизнь в СССР - это огромная Атлантида, которая лишь на время ушла под тяжестью нынешних событий и отношений. И чем дальше, тем больше будут становиться ясными огромность и величие этой жизни, которую мы потеряли по неразумению своему и социальной доверчивости.

ВЕД 1: Царство человечности и братства, справедливости и счастья (как и царство божие) находится у человека в душе, в его духе. И если мы поймем, что на самом деле в советской жизни было не только много счастья, но и много человеческой и социальной перспективы, то и обретем тем самым веру в жизнь, в счастье, в Россию и в эмоционально-духовные ценности.

ВЕД 1: Наша игровая программа подошла к концу, но наш праздник продолжается! И мы приглашаем всех вас в зрительный зал, где вас ждет концертная программа.

_(Звучит  песня «Мой адрес Советский Союз»)._



*Часть ВТОРАЯ:*

_(Звучит музыка 60-70х годов, демонстрируется ролик «День мудрости»)._

Вед 1: Дорогие друзья!  Хорошо, что стало доброй традицией отмечать День пожилых людей. Этот день –день благодарения за тепло ваших сердец, за отданные работе силы, за опыт, которым вы делитесь с молодым поколением, с вашими детьми и внуками – то есть снами. 
Вед 2: Сегодня в этом зале много желающих поздравить вас с сегодняшним знаменательным днём. И, по сложившейся традиции со своими пожеланиями и поздравлениями к вам обращается-____________________________________________________________________________________________
Вед 1: А сейчас принимайте поздравление от людей, которые о вас беспокоятся и отстаивают ваши интересы. Мы приглашаем на сцену директора Центра социального обслуживания населения –
___________________________________________________________________________________________.
Вед 2: Для поздравительного слова мы приглашаем на сцену целеустремленную, активную, сильную женщину, председателя районного Совета ветеранов___________________________________________________________________.

Вед 1: Мечталось, любилось, плясалось и пелось,
Куда-то далёко-далёко летелось.
Вставалось легко, засыпалось мгновенно,
И думалось, думалось так сокровенно.

Вед 2: Лесами ходилось, лугами бродилось,
И главное – время на все находилось:
На труд, на любовь и на малую малость.
И всё удавалось, и всё удавалось!

Вед 1: О, молодость, молодость, ты несравнима!
Зачем ты однажды проехала мимо?

Вед 2: «Куда ты?» – тревожно спросилось и спелось…
Ответила тихо: « К другим захотелось».

Вед 1: Сегодня мы с вами собрались здесь в этом зале, чтобы вспомнить молодость, вспомнить те годы, на которые она выпала: у кого-то это 50-60-е годы, а кому-то достались 70-80-е. 
Вед 2: Это замечательно, что все вы до сих пор сохранили бодрость духа, прекрасно выглядите, у вас есть задор и блеск в глазах, умение радоваться жизни и делиться своей радостью с окружающими. У каждого из вас конечно есть свой секрет молодости и красоты. 
И пусть не всегда нам нравится отражение в зеркале, все-таки в душе каждый из нас король или королева.
Вед 1: Дорогие друзья, давайте попробуем окунуться в то время, когда жизнь казалась долгой-долгой, а старость – чем-то далёким-далёким – в вашу молодость.
(Звучит песня «Королева красоты»)
Вед 2: Песни, они сопровождают нас всю жизнь. Такие разные и близкие нашему сердцу, ставшие неотъемлемой частью нас самих. Давайте продолжим вместе вспоминать и петь наши любимые песни.
_(Звучит песня «Стою на полустаночке»)_

Вед 1: Песня которую пели, поют, и будут петь! С первых аккордов ноги и прочие части тела пускаются в пляс, настроение поднимается, улыбка озаряет лицо!

Вед 2: Не сдерживайте себя! Пойте вместе с нами!

_(Звучит песня «Песенка о медведях»)_

Вед 1: А мы приготовили для Вас еще один музыкальный сюрприз! 

Вед 2: Песня, которую пели все от мала до велика.

_(Звучит песня «Шаланды полные кефали»)_

Вед 1: „Это просто праздник какой-то!“ - как сказал бы Карабас-Барбас! Не правда ли?

Вед 2: Ну а мы с вами на нашем ретро – вечере продолжаем «плавать» на волнах нашей памяти.

_(Звучит песня «Как провожают пароходы»)_

Вед 1: Столько песен, столько любимых мелодий!

Вед 2: Все песни сюда, конечно, не вставишь, но мы старались выбрать для вас самые популярные, самые зажигательные, а главное – самые любимые ВАШИ песни!

Вед 1: А для многих из вас это песни молодости и прошедших лет, которые щемят сердца, заставляют улыбаться и вспоминать события, связанные с той или иной песней!

Вед 2: Так пусть же наши зрители улыбнутся и вспомнят те годы, в которые эта песня звучала из каждого окна!

_(Звучит песня «Черный кот»)_

Вед 2: Вот сколько лет прошло, а до сих пор слушаешь песни тех лет, и душа наполняется чем-то невообразимым… Хочется их слушать вновь и вновь… Или это только у меня?!

Вед 1: Да нет, я думаю, что зрители с тобой согласятся. Ведь в каждой песне звучит тема любви и разлуки, а это ведь близко всем женщинам!

Вед 2: Да? А мужчинам? И вообще-ты не совсем прав! Потому что кроме разлуки, в песнях тех лет есть вера и надежда только на хорошее!!!

_(Звучит песня «Белая черемуха»)_

Вед 2:Мы продолжаем, и сейчас на этой сцене прозвучит песня, которую давным-давно пели целые города.

Вед 1: Интересно, о чем могут петь целые города?

Вед 2: Сережа, целые города поют о том же, о чем поют отдельные люди! О счастье!

_(Звучит песня «Синий лен»)_

Вед 1: Сколько бодрости, сколько энергии у вас, сколько улыбок! Помните – улыбаясь, человек излучает приветливость, или выражая языком психологов, « несет заряд положительной эмоции окружающим ».

Вед 2:  Улыбаясь, мы в этот миг снимаем напряжение с себя и создаем вокруг атмосферу доброжелательности.

_(Звучит песня «Наш сосед»)_

Вед 1:  Эх, а какие в те годы были танцы… 

Вед 2:  Я думаю, что не ошибусь, если скажу, что многие познакомились со своими половинками именно на танцевальных площадках. Давайте вспомним то время, когда не было шейка, хип-хопа и брейк-данса…..

Вед 1: А было старое доброе танго!
_
(Звучит песня «Пусть дни проходят»)_

Вед 2:  Все-таки странно устроен мир...

Вед 1:  Да, я и не знал, что можно вот так просто, с помощью песни попасть в прошлое

Вед 2:  А вообще, это здорово, что мы вот так вот все вместе вспоминаем песни юности!
Вед 1:  Да, столько нового узнаем…
И песни как-то по-другому сразу воспринимаются…

Вед 2:  Душевно! Сразу почему-то вспоминается лето.

Вед 1: Да…а на улице холодно и сыро, а когда холодно и мокро, песни – то не помогают. Хочется летнего тепла, солнышка. 

Вед 2:  Всё в твоих руках.

Вед 1:  То есть?! Обогреватель купить, что ли?! 

Вед 2:  Совсем не обязательно. Включи свою фантазию. 

Вед 1:  И что, мне от этого теплее станет?! 
Вед 2:  Ну, давай вместе попробуем. Смотри и слушай!

_(Звучит песня «Просто уходило лето»)	_

Вед 1:   А помнишь….едем мы, друзья в дальние края….

Вед 2:   А еще- «Под крылом самолета о чем-то поет…»

Вед 1:  Да, было время…Освоение космоса, комсомольские стройки…. 

Вед 2:  Костры, палатки, походы, веселая и дружная студенческая компания, песни под гитару, какая была жизнь!

Вед 1:  Горы, тайга, бурные реки, все было исхожено вдоль и поперек. И неизвестно было, куда же еще занесет комсомольцев судьба. 

Вед 2:  Что же они искали в этих путешествиях? 

Вед 1:  Наверное, хотели доказать себе и другим, что все возможно, закалить свой характер и проверить дружбу на прочность. Ведь именно в таких сложных жизненных условиях и познаются друзья.

_(Звучит песня «Главное ребята»)_

Вед 1:  Прекрасны ритмы песен новых
Любите их и пойте их 
Но годы проверяют слово 
И в увлечениях своих
Не забывайте песен старых 

Вед 2:  Их разнесло по свету ветром 
Но в наши годы, в наши дни 
Для радости и грусти светлой 
Друзьями к вам придут они.

Вед 1:  Вот такая у нас получилась ретро - вечеринка! 
Судя по вашим улыбкам и аплодисментам она вам понравилась...
И мы смело можем сказать – До новых встреч!

Вед 2:  В этот праздничный день мы, творческий коллектив Районного Дома Культуры хотим пожелать вам долгих лет, полных любви ваших близких. 

Вед 1:  Пусть небо над вами всегда будет мирным, а солнце ясным. Здоровья вам и радости! 

Вед 2: Мы желаем вам счастья!

_(Звучит песня «Мы желаем счастья вам»)_

----------

buscha (18.12.2020), fafa65 (21.11.2016), Ludmila Mikus (20.11.2017), Olka1174 (22.08.2018), sevara1974 (18.10.2018), sos-veta (23.10.2016), Анюта Влади (03.09.2017), Васютка (11.10.2018), Веселинка (20.09.2017), Даша Михеева (08.08.2017), Елена33в (26.11.2018), Жанна_70 (03.09.2018), ирина -солнышко (22.09.2022), коломбина (05.03.2018), лариса 25 (23.09.2019), Людонька и Коленька (23.09.2018), макушка (27.02.2019), Милушка (25.03.2017), Наталья Костенко (01.05.2018), Наташкин (19.10.2016), Одарина (21.11.2016), Ольга Мороз (23.05.2017), Ольгия (16.10.2016), Премудрый пескарь (19.02.2020), Славина (19.10.2016), Смоляниова2 (16.10.2016), Танюша35 (18.11.2016), цветик - семицветик (22.11.2016)

----------


## Наша Виктория

> 1 октября провели тематический ретро-вечер "Назад в СССР", посвященный международному дню пожилого человека.
> ............
> Вед 2: Мы желаем вам счастья!
> 
> _(Звучит песня «Мы желаем счастья вам»)_


очень хорошая идея. молодцы

----------

Веселинка (20.09.2017)

----------


## Елена Сова

Спасибо за идею.

----------


## цветик - семицветик

сценарий очень интересный спасибо

----------

